# Experience with Weiss Machines?



## ACHiPo (Jan 26, 2017)

I just came across attractively priced lathes and mills from Weiss.  What experiences do people here have with Weiss?  How do they compare to other Chinese machine tools?

Thanks!


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't vouch for their milling machines, but I have had one of their 11'' lathes for 4 years without any problems or issues. I did change out the motor speed control to get an electronic brake feature. The variable speed DC motor, and 1.5" spindle bore have come in handy many times. I did not buy the Weiss brand, but bought the same exact machine from Quality Machine Tools http://www.machinetoolonline.com/index.html. I see that DRO Pros now sells them also. http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Weiss_Lathes.htm 

Jeff


----------



## stevef (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi
I live in the UK and Weiss machines are freely available but non are badged as Weiss. All the machines are rebranded and painted in different colours. In the UK Warco, Chester & Amadeal all sell i believe Weiss type machines.

In the US i think Grizzly sell them but regrand them and paint them green. If you google G0704 you will find quite a lot of info about this mill which again i believe is a Weiss machine.

Hope this helps

regards

Steve


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 27, 2017)

I have had a Warco (UK) WM250 lathe for nine years, lightly used, but no problems and is as accurate as I need. [WM250 = Weiss Machine 250] Weiss are not manufacturers, I believe,  but a major machine tool wholesaler buying in from many factories made to a standard specification.
John


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2017)

Rustkolector said:


> I can't vouch for their milling machines, but I have had one of their 11'' lathes for 4 years without any problems or issues. I did change out the motor speed control to get an electronic brake feature. The variable speed DC motor, and 1.5" spindle bore have come in handy many times. I did not buy the Weiss brand, but bought the same exact machine from Quality Machine Tools http://www.machinetoolonline.com/index.html. I see that DRO Pros now sells them also. http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Weiss_Lathes.htm
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,
Thanks!  I first learned of Weiss checking the local (Bay Area) CL and saw an ad placed by DRO Pros.  They are about an hour away, so "almost local".  At first I was pretty skeptical, but the limited checking I've done in the past 12 hours seems pretty positive for both Weiss (and PM and BusyBee) and DRO Pros.

I was impressed that DRO Pros posted the the precision specs, as I've never seen that from other importers.  At first I thought they were lousy until I realized they're in mm not inches.:wall:

I'm not sure what to make of their mills--they definitely are not as hurky as a Bridgeport.  The 11 x 29 weighs about half as much as a Grizzly which is good for my hobby application, but not so good for vibration, stability, etc.

I think I'll head up to Vacaville some Saturday and check them out.

Regards,
Evan


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2017)

stevef said:


> Hi
> I live in the UK and Weiss machines are freely available but non are badged as Weiss. All the machines are rebranded and painted in different colours. In the UK Warco, Chester & Amadeal all sell i believe Weiss type machines.
> 
> In the US i think Grizzly sell them but regrand them and paint them green. If you google G0704 you will find quite a lot of info about this mill which again i believe is a Weiss machine.
> ...


Steve,
Thanks.  I see that Grizzly does in fact sell basically the same milling machine.  They may also sell a similar lathe, but I haven't seen it yet.

Seems like Weiss is like any other Chinese import--most are basically solid, but need tweaking/finishing, some are FUBAR?

Evan


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jan 27, 2017)

Have the milling machine shown and am very satisfied.
If vibrations/rigidity becomes a problem I will cast a 300- 400 kg L in concrete and bolt base of mill  to horizontal arm and pillar or whatcmacall it to the vertical arm.


----------



## stevef (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi

Sorry i did forget to say i do have a Warco 210 lathe (Weiss) and an Amadeal Mill AMA25 (Weiss & G0704) and i am very happy with both. In the future i will be upgrading them but only for something bigger. If you are interested there is a review of a Weiss Mill here http://www.amadeal.co.uk/acatalog/AMA-25%20Review0001.pdf. If was buying a new mill now i would probably look for the belt drive brushless version. Also i have fitted a DRO display and i think now i would struggle to work without it.

regards
Steve


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 27, 2017)

stevef said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry i did forget to say i do have a Warco 210 lathe (Weiss) and an Amadeal Mill AMA25 (Weiss & G0704) and i am very happy with both. In the future i will be upgrading them but only for something bigger. If you are interested there is a review of a Weiss Mill here http://www.amadeal.co.uk/acatalog/AMA-25%20Review0001.pdf. If was buying a new mill now i would probably look for the belt drive brushless version. Also i have fitted a DRO display and i think now i would struggle to work without it.
> 
> ...


Steve,
This is great.  Thanks!

The one I'm considering has the brushless 1.5 KVA and is sold by a DRO shop which offers a 25% discount on their DRO Pro magnetic DROs, which are supposed to be pretty good.
Evan


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 27, 2017)

Evan,
I agree with Steve on the DRO. I have had one on my Sieg X3 for about 10 years. Couldn't live without it now. I decided to get my PM 1127 lathe with a DRO also. After 4 years use I'm glad I got the lathe DRO. These smaller machines don't normally have a direct read cross feed dial. If you are absent minded like me, the direct read cross feed feature alone is worth it. 
Jeff


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 22, 2017)

I recently purchased the Weiss WBL290F from DRO PROs and just started inspecting, setting up and powering the Lathe.  I'm an Industrial Electrician/Mechanic by trade and not a machinist but we have our own Lathes and Mills in the shops for repair work. These are old Bridgeports, Leblond, Clausing, and Jet machines which are much larger and at a total different quality level then these small Weiss machines which of course are much cheaper. Rustkolector where did you get your motor control with electronic brake feature and how has it work out for you so far?


----------



## Rustkolector (Dec 22, 2017)

gman
My PM1127VF-LB lathe has a 90vdc brush type motor. The brake feature on my KB Electronics speed control works very well. I purchased it from www.galco.com. However, you would need a much different speed control since the newer lathes use brushless type motors. 
Jeff


----------

